# Heads Up ShoSho



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

It always saddens me to hear of suspicious characters looming about boat ramps. Many of us are very trusting - placing our keys in the gas cap or inside the bumper and such. Anyone who picks up on this trend knows we can be easy prey for vehicle theft. I always keep my keys with me (secured inside my PFD pocket) so that my greatest excitement is on the river and not filing a police report


----------



## riverscum2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

Shoshone is a hot bed for theifs...I was ripped off by some private boaters, ( oh yes..i got it back alright )...so it does not really have to be non-boater looking people. I would like to give the White River nat forrest a special thank you for doing such a wonderful job of counting heads to charge the commercial outfitters ..while theft is a common occurance..good job ya douche bags


----------



## catsh16 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep,
2008: My car was broken into in the Grizzly creek back parking lot (N side of I70). When I left the parking lot, I was the only car; when I got back... there was a guy & another car (NOT a boater)... Being friendly... I walked over to say hi, at which point they sped off, and I realized my window was broken, and most of the stuff gone. I got in my car chased... but, it was a lost cause. 

2 messages here: try to park your car in a visible spot with other human activity; and do not leave things visible inside it.


----------

